# Turbo Preparations!!!



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

HEY GUYS,

I am adding a TURBO to my '96 Nissan 200SX SE in about 1 year (next summer) and i would like to know what modifications would be good to prepare the engine for the TURBO.

Here is some information you may need to know in order to advise me correctly... the engine has 119,000 miles on it (probably 125,000 by next summer), the turbo will be putting out 8-10psi, and i currently use Castrol GTX high mileage engine oil.

PLAN TO DO BEFORE NEXT SUMMER...
1. underdrive pulleys
2. cam gears
3. cam shafts
4. titanium valves & springs
5. replace timing belt
6. clean-up heads/port & polish
7. new distributor cap & rotor
8. performance radiator
9. replace all hoses
10. compression check
11. flush coolant system (i know its regular maintenance!)

PLAN TO DO AT THE SAME TIME OF THE TURBO INSTALL...
1. urethane motor mounts
2. stage 3 clutch (any brand suggestions?)

I APPRECIATE ANYONE'S DETAILED SUGGESTIONS AND/OR COMMENTS! THANKS A LOT PEOPLE.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*ONE MORE THING...*

i forgot to add a couple things to that list...

BEFORE NEXT SUMMER...
12. titanium spark plugs
13. performance ignition wires

DURING TURBO INSTALLATIONS...
3. iridium 4-prong spark plugs

put all your .02 in on this one guys. i wanna hear it all - whether its flames or praises. thanks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You may need to address your fuel delivery as well.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

1. Unorthodox pulleys are the way to go.
2. No one makes cam gears for the GA16, yet.
3. JWT Cams
4. been watchin fast and furious??
5. we dont have a belt, its a timing chain.
6. Thats always nice to do, kinda expensive though
7. Use OEM nissan.
8. Koyo Radiator
9. Why wait until before turbo, do it if you need it.
10. Better be safe than sorry
11. question answered
12. Dont waste your money on this, use NGK plugs
13. Use OEM nissan wires or the aftermarket NGK (same thing)

1. Put them on now, why wait?
2. Stage 3?? Do your research and depending on boost, then decide. 
3. see previous response


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 2. No one makes cam gears for the GA16, yet.
> *


I was told by a reputable source that JWT already has these.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well seeing as though they havent been made publicly, i guess i can still say they arent out yet.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

From what I was told you just have to ask about them.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i see. do you know how much they run for?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No idea man... Maybe after the turbo goes on I'll try them... but my brakes are calling and probably transmission after that!


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i planned to do everything to the heads at once (cams, gears, port&polish, pulleys, etc.). i dont want to take the engine out more than once... thats why i plan to put the clutch, motor mounts, and turbo in all at once. LESS WORK HAHA. i think it would just be easier that way. what do you say?


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> the engine has 119,000 miles on it (probably 125,000 by next summer


You only expect to put on 7000 in one year??? Wow, thatd be nice. I wish i could keep my miles under 20,000 a year


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*You read it right...7000*

Yea, i only expect to put 7000 on in a year because i only drive the car in the summer. i go to school full time during the year in Philadelphia.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah u will defenitely need bigger injectors, maf, and a high flow fuel pump. the hotshot kit comes with the injectors and pump iirc. 7000 miles in a year...must be nice...i drive the wheels off mine. u will need atleast a 2.5" exhaust too...id recommend 3" though or if pa is a non emissions state just have a downpipe. clutch manufacturer, id sggest act or jwt. plugs use ngk same for plug wires. dont think anyone makes titanium retainers for our cars and even if someone made titanium valve springs u really really dont want them.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

www.dprracing.com 

custom titanium valves and titanium valve spring retainers 




Katana200sx said:


> *dont think anyone makes titanium retainers for our cars and even if someone made titanium valve springs u really really dont want them. *


why do you say that?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*What?!*

What's so bad about titanium valve springs???????


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont remember whats it is about titanium springs....kojima explained it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

let me add that the link u sent they speak of titanium retainers...not springs. i seriously wish i could remember what kojima said....but iirc its bc titanium is a hard metal and doesnt give like other metals that would be better for springs...i odnt remember exactly but i know its the property of titanium.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i was told that i could use ka24de retainers on an e16. u might want to look more into it


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

start researching how turbo systems work.....make a list of all the parts u will need to buy, there are a lot of "little" things.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Hell yeah, a turbo GA16DE. I want to turbo my Sentra XE, but im waiting till I have a lot of time and money for that. Anyways, I think you got a lot of things covered except for an upgraded fuel system and exhaust system. As for those four tip spark plugs, I have the Bosch Platinum Plus 4's and I think they're kind of over rated. My engine runs a little smoother over regular 1 tip plugs, but I didn't notice a huge difference, but I might be wrong since I have no turbo.

The only thing you did not mention that I would definitly get is upgraded brakes since your going a lot faster more often and stock brakes will fade fast.

I plan to build my Sentra from the ground up starting with wheels, suspension, brakes then turbo.
___________________________________________
Hey dude, I rock!
Steave-O


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *i dont remember whats it is about titanium springs....kojima explained it *


"Personally, my belief is that the best head porters for the GA16 head are DPR (Dan Paramore Racing), JWT and B.C. Gerolomy. My own personnel heads are done by DPR and Nissan Motorsports uses B.C. Gerolomy. JWT requires no further introduction here!" - Quoted from Sentra.net by Mike Kojima.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *Hell yeah, a turbo GA16DE. I want to turbo my Sentra XE, but im waiting till I have a lot of time and money for that. Anyways, I think you got a lot of things covered except for an upgraded fuel system and exhaust system. As for those four tip spark plugs, I have the Bosch Platinum Plus 4's and I think they're kind of over rated. My engine runs a little smoother over regular 1 tip plugs, but I didn't notice a huge difference, but I might be wrong since I have no turbo.
> 
> The only thing you did not mention that I would definitly get is upgraded brakes since your going a lot faster more often and stock brakes will fade fast.
> 
> ...



Yea man... I didn't mention the exhaust system because im already decided on that... last summer i bought a dual-tip Nakayama muffler and this coming summer i will buy another one to make a fully-custom dual exhaust system (this will be good for the least amount of back-pressure on that turbo). I'm running 2" piping all the way back and having a muffler shop construct a Y-pipe for me. IF THERE IS ANYONE OUT THERE THAT KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THE NAKAYAMA MUFFLER (PART# NAK-3603) I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!! EVERY SHOP I WENT TO SAID THIS WAS DISCONTINUED AND GOOD LUCK GETTING IT!!! thanks guys...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually if u want the maximum flow for a turbo car just take the exhaust off....if u dont wanna do that, get 3" pipe. the dual wont do a thing for u...especially if it's 2"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *yeah u will defenitely need bigger injectors, maf, and a high flow fuel pump. the hotshot kit comes with the injectors and pump iirc. *


doesn't come with pump.... a high flow fuel pump shouldn't be high on the list. We haven't seen any need for it to this point..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What if we like the idea of dual exhaust, I sure as hell do, if running turbo can we do something like 2.5" duals or 2.75"?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*DUAL EXHAUST*

   

aright people listen up - especially the ones who are against a dual exhaust....

Have you ever looked underneath the 200SX??? there is basically no room for 3" piping, unless you want to remove the gas tank and part of the rear axle!!! Even 2" piping would be pushing it with a dual-exhaust system because it is the most cramped on the left side of the gas tank. There is almost no way you are going to fit 3" piping along the left side of the gas tank unless you flatten out the pipe (which will cause an inconsistency in your exhaust line).
Now...... dealing with the exhaust lining you want to have consistency throughout - from the headers back. And since the turbo kit that i am interested in comes with the downpipe and a straight-pipe for the cat in 2" piping, i think it would be ideal to stick with 2" piping all the way back to the mufflers. Beg to differ?
And good luck fitting anything with a bigger diameter around the gas tank. BESIDES... the distance from the cat to the Y-pipe split is only a few inches. Once the exhaust gas hits the y-pipe it's going to escape as fast (or faster) than a single muffler system with 3" piping. ANYONE ONE ELSE CARE TO COMMENT?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*One more thing.....*



myoung said:


> *doesn't come with pump.... a high flow fuel pump shouldn't be high on the list. We haven't seen any need for it to this point.. *


As far as this goes... the kit i am getting requires NO MODIFICATION TO THE ECM. It does not need anything else to run the turbo except for what it comes with. it is made to run on a STOCK MOTOR. so..... i will not need a high-flow fuel pump, just a new one that is guaranteed to be working to OEM specs.

BY THE WAY... if anyone of you are interested in this TURBO SETUP let me know and i will hook you up - it is WAY CHEAPER THAN THE HOTSHOT TURBO AND IT'S MORE EFFICIENT!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: One more thing.....*



MCHNHED said:


> *As far as this goes... the kit i am getting requires NO MODIFICATION TO THE ECM. It does not need anything else to run the turbo except for what it comes with. it is made to run on a STOCK MOTOR. so..... i will not need a high-flow fuel pump, just a new one that is guaranteed to be working to OEM specs.
> 
> BY THE WAY... if anyone of you are interested in this TURBO SETUP let me know and i will hook you up - it is WAY CHEAPER THAN THE HOTSHOT TURBO AND IT'S MORE EFFICIENT!!! *


Are you running an AFC with this setup?? What comes with the kit? How much is it going to cost? 

Do you have dyno numbers to back this up?? I am curious and im sure Mike Young, Hot Shot, JWT, and a lot of other people on the forums are interested as well.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

seriously man...do u realize how much u will be choking that poor engine with 2" piping on it? i mean its your car...we're just trying to help. id be interested to see what this new kit is all about as well what all it comes w/


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: One more thing.....*



MCHNHED said:


> *As far as this goes... the kit i am getting requires NO MODIFICATION TO THE ECM. It does not need anything else to run the turbo except for what it comes with. it is made to run on a STOCK MOTOR. so..... i will not need a high-flow fuel pump, just a new one that is guaranteed to be working to OEM specs.
> 
> BY THE WAY... if anyone of you are interested in this TURBO SETUP let me know and i will hook you up - it is WAY CHEAPER THAN THE HOTSHOT TURBO AND IT'S MORE EFFICIENT!!! *


im curious how are you fuel and spark maps modified? how can you claim that it is more efficient than the Hotshot kit? are you saying the turbo runs more effiecient or the kit overall. if you are talking about the overall efficiency, how did you gauge the efficiency of the kit compared to the Hotshot kit? tell us more about the kit you are talking about. id like to see some dyno charts as well. thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

easy there buddy.. we just trying to help.

and about that exhaust..

i have 2.25 inch pipe underneath my car... it fits just fine i dont see why a 3 inch pipe wont fit.

but about to the driver side let the muffler shop worry about that im sure they have done plenty of dual muffler/exhaust system so let them take care of it.

if u want 2 do duals great wonderful but also think of this turbo need very very little back pressure so if you do the 3 inch u see a lot better performance out of your turbo system.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

The NPM project car is running 3 inch piping so why the hell are you saying it doesnt fit?? i am confused cause i look under my car and i see a bunch of room to fit 3 inch piping......or are you talking about JUST dual exhaust? Yeh, i dont see the point in dual exhaust setup so in that department i see where your coming from


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Project SE-R Turbo is running a 3"exhaust.. Project 200sx is running a little smaller Stromung.... But a 3" will fit if installed correctly to prevent rattles

A dual exhaust would be a purely cosmetic change... your not going to gain any performance benefits from it ..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *A dual exhaust would be a purely cosmetic change... your not going to gain any performance benefits from it .. *


Not even on a turbo GA16?? How much output must a car have to even consider dual exhaust?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Remember kids, it's not really dual exhaust unless you have a V engine (6,8,10,12, etc).


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> *HEY GUYS,
> 
> I am adding a TURBO to my '96 Nissan 200SX SE in about 1 year (next summer) and i would like to know what modifications would be good to prepare the engine for the TURBO.
> 
> ...


Might want to do some research before you dive in to this. Couple of holes there. 

Valves and valve springs are not needed. Extra $$$ that is better spent elsewhere. Also others pointed out that Titanium is not the material of choice for the springs themselves. 

The GA16 has a timing chain, not a belt. 

The rest is a good start. Despite the various answers JWT DOES NOT offer cam gears. 


I also read that this kit does not require any ECU changes. What are you using to tune the larger injectors? What level of boost are you planning on? The OEM MAF can only read to about 8 PSI. So without touching the ECU you will be limited to 8 PSI or less. 

Also, how is this kit more efficient? What turbo is it using?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey thanks wes someone finally backs me up on the fact that titanium is not a good metal for valve springs.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Turbo Preparations!!!*



wes said:


> *The rest is a good start. Despite the various answers JWT DOES NOT offer cam gears. *


This may not be entirely true. I heard from James on the forums that JWT does have cam gears for the GA but you have to ask for them.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Titanium does NOT make a good spring because it retains energy. It won't bounce back. It won't 'spring'

An alloy might work better.. but even still... I think you just want to say "I HAVE TITANIUM VALVE SPRINGS WOOOOHOOOOOOOO LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME"

And that's just plain stupid.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Turbo Preparations!!!*



Teknokid said:


> *This may not be entirely true. I heard from James on the forums that JWT does have cam gears for the GA but you have to ask for them. *


NOPE they do not have them. Kojima confirmed that they don;t have them. He originally thought they did. Turns out it was for the KA!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Turbo Preparations!!!*



wes said:


> *NOPE they do not have them. Kojima confirmed that they don;t have them. He originally thought they did. Turns out it was for the KA! *


Wes is right... I already went through that disappointment...lol...but you never know what may be around the corner...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Do you happen to know something Mike?? if not how about you use your powers of persuasion to persuade JWT to make us some cam gears.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it's ironic how everyone promises this and that.. but never follows up.

Take rear discs for the se, for example. For almost a year I heard shouts and cries that people wanted them... then they come out and it seems... iunno.. like people aren't appreciative.

*venting*


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well if i was actually getting some hours at work id have rear disks on my base. i remember bitching bc jwt wasnt coming out w/cams for the 1.6 and bc hotshot didnt have the turbo kit...and hey like 2 months later here it was lol. just gotta be patient


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

when i bought my 1.6, there wasnt shit for modifications and as time when on since about 2 years ago, look, we got a turbo kit, cams, brake upgrades and i am sure we will see some cam gears. Seems that GA16DE parts are just being born


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *Titanium does NOT make a good spring because it retains energy. It won't bounce back. It won't 'spring'
> 
> An alloy might work better.. but even still... I think you just want to say "I HAVE TITANIUM VALVE SPRINGS WOOOOHOOOOOOOO LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME"
> 
> And that's just plain stupid. *


No, the reason why i was researching titanium springs was because i heard they are more efficient for the GA... but apparently i was wrong. i think YOU need to drop your ego and learn to be a little more understanding in your responses. I was not thinking to say "I HAVE TITANIUM SPRINGS WOOHOO" bullshit at all. the thought had never crossed my mind.... and if there is anyone out there who actually has something constructive to say, i would greatly appreciate your advice as to what spring material would work the best. thanks guys!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I will give you credit for actually asking the question rather than being a retard and just buying them.

*credit given*

Jacob


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Do you happen to know something Mike?? if not how about you use your powers of persuasion to persuade JWT to make us some cam gears. *


Its hard to do because of the VTC device in the intake cam. Its posible but it would be really expensive. VTC mitigates some of the advantages of being able to adjust your cam gears anyway as it automaticaly adjusts your intake cam for you in a benifitial way.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: DUAL EXHAUST*



MCHNHED said:


> *
> 
> aright people listen up - especially the ones who are against a dual exhaust....
> 
> ...


Twin 2' flow less than a single 3" The formula for area is the square function, not to mention scrub losses and larger boundery layer with two pipes. It weights more as well.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: One more thing.....*



MCHNHED said:


> *As far as this goes... the kit i am getting requires NO MODIFICATION TO THE ECM. It does not need anything else to run the turbo except for what it comes with. it is made to run on a STOCK MOTOR. so..... i will not need a high-flow fuel pump, just a new one that is guaranteed to be working to OEM specs.
> 
> BY THE WAY... if anyone of you are interested in this TURBO SETUP let me know and i will hook you up - it is WAY CHEAPER THAN THE HOTSHOT TURBO AND IT'S MORE EFFICIENT!!! *


Hard to imagine that it would not have fuel managment and even be safe to run, not less more efficent! If you had no engine managment at all, it would be a bomb! What sort of turbo does this have? I can't see this making more power than Hotshots kit.

Mike


----------

